# Big Choppas, or Power Klaws?



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there! 

Ork players, a question for you: which would be better on a Nob leading Boyz - a Big Choppa, or a Power Klaw? The Big Choppa is 20 points cheaper, but the Power Klaw has more destructive potential.

I'll be facing Power armoured enemies mainly, and i'd think that the Big Choppa would be better as it allows more Boyz, while still having a high enough Str bonus to allow for easy Marine killing. BUT, the Big Choppa is only really effective on the charge against tanks, while the Power Klaw maintains the same effectiveness, however it costs a lot more, and makes you strike last.

What do you think? One last note - my main opponent uses at least one unit of Plague Marines every battle, but I was thinking of using my pure Nobz squad against them. 2 Power Klaws and 3 Big Choppas with 'Eavy Armour is undoubtedly better than a few Boyz, with one Big Choppa/Power Klaw, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

All boy units must have a power claw in my opinion. They are so freaking good with 29 other orks soaking up wounds while you destroy whatever is in your way. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I agree Minion, I'd always take the PK especially against power armoured and FNP opponents. . .


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

nobz leading boyz get Klaws. ALWAYS!

if you don't have claws... you're doin it wrong.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Klaws all the way. If the nob takes down a tank or MC he's almost made the points for his entire squad back, not just him. I like running 2 klaws, 4 big choppas + warboss with klaw for my big nob squad. The only time i'd even think about not giving a boyz nob a klaw is if it's a small squad of shootas designed to hold an objective.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

englanda said:


> The only time i'd even think about not giving a boyz nob a klaw is if it's a small squad of shootas designed to hold an objective.


say what? boyz? on objectives? that's what grotz are for surely:good:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

The main reason for including including power klaws is the fact they ignore armour saves. Besides burnas it is the only form of power weapon they have access to. 

It causes instant death on T4 models so you can now kill those pesky SM hq's in one hit.

Last but not least its the anti tank potential. Orks lack anti tank but make up for it with power klaws. There is nothing better than 3 S8 attack on the rear armour.

IMO big choppas should only be used in units of nobs to help with wounds allocation and to add more strength to the unit.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya, boyz mobs need power klaws in them. There's nothing more annoying to the opponent than a 2 wound power klaw hiding in a mob of 30. 

Insta-killing most things is great, as is the whole "ignoring armour" thing, and as long as there's planty of boyz around you won't have to worry about him being defeated in CC before he gets to attack!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, Power Klaws it is!

Modelling preview: I'll buy a Nobz squad (in my list I have 2 Power Klaws and 3 Big Choppas in this Squad), make it with 3 Power Klaws and 2 Big Choppas, swap out an AoBR Nob (currently leading my Boyz) with one Power Klaw Nob, and everything is great! See this way, all Nobs are the same size making them more consitent.

Of course, for the other Nob leaders I'm going to have to buy another Nobz mob or something, in order to keep consistency, but I'll be getting a Nobz Mob first and then a Gretchin Mob of 30, with the leading Runtherd (the one leading the other two) apropriately called _Fatty_.


----------



## bigRED-liberator (Jan 10, 2009)

It generally depends on wot army ur facing.
I have DMs so squads r quite small and when my friend faced me, the sheer amount of attacks from the rest of his boys often ment that the nob didn't even get to use the klaw.

u shud have at least half ur nobs with powerklaws as u might not be able to take out many tanks with ork balistic skill.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Klaws for "Sergeant" Nobz. In a Nob Mob, however, Big Choppas are economical and still pretty damn nasty. I'd say no morre thsan Three Power Klaws per Nob Mob, with Big Choppas rounding out the rest. They're a cheap strength upgrade that doesn;t hurt a Nob's Initiative- and as Orks go, Nobs are pretty quick.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I'm only taking 2 Power Klaws in the Nobz Mob (it's a Mob of 5), that way the Big Choppas round out the rest and it's not nuking the bank completely.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> What do you think? One last note - my main opponent uses at least one unit of Plague Marines every battle, but I was thinking of using my pure Nobz squad against them. 2 Power Klaws and 3 Big Choppas with 'Eavy Armour is undoubtedly better than a few Boyz, with one Big Choppa/Power Klaw, isn't it? :wink:


PowerKlaw. Orks have an absurd amount of attacks anyway and the synergy is too high to not give them the needed equipment. Save big choppas for the nob squad(to give everyone different gear.)
Plague marines aren't scared of things that give them an armor save, than a feel-no-pain. Buy the darn klaw and quit being so point greedy lol.


----------

